# slick tricks



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so do slick tricks really shoot exactly the same as the field tip? let me rephrase the question, could i put some slick tricks on my arrows right now and go out in the morning, and be able to successfully kill some thing?


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

no


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Better than muzzy's for me but was still a little (not much) off from field tips. Chances are it's tuning.......But they do work for me.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

There are no guarantees in life. However, from 6 different bows, shooting different draw weights, arrows and shooters, the Standards, Magnums, and Razor Tricks, have all been within an inch or less of the field point impact point. The only one I have found to drift a bit was the Grizz Trick and that when shooting them from my Tomkat, my Admiral shoots them all very well up to 270fps. My buds, and his wifes 4 bows all shoot the top three listed well and his son in law's Mathews shoots them well. 

If you have a broad head target, it only takes a few minutes to find out. They are very easily sharpened right back up to shaving sharp. 

When I say they hit within an inch or less, we shoot out to 50 yds when we practice. On the targets we put up the soft orange ear plugs to aim at. When the group is three inches or less out to 50 yds I consider them to fly as close to field points as I can get with me holding the bow. When your shaving the fletching off of previously shot arrows, and hitting the place your aiming, I consider them shooting as good as field points. 

Now if you have not tuned your bow in any way form or fashion, then all bets are off. Give them a try, I highly doubt you will notice anything different, but I would not hit the field with shooting them first.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

You never ever put on broadheads and head straight into the field! No matter the hype or what anybody says about a type/brand of broadhead. Each bow, arrow and person combination are different and need to be tested and retested before going into the field. We owe that to game we hunt to ensure we make the cleanest, quickest kill possible.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NO THEY DO NOT.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nothing is 100%, especially when you are talking about bows. There are just too many variables involved. But, if your bow is tuned, I will say there is a 95%+ chance they will hit were your field tips do. I shoot both Slick Tricks and Razor Tricks interchangeably in my bow. They both shoot exactly where my field tips do. Anytime they haven't shot like my field tips, I have found my bow to be a little out of tune.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Nothing is 100%, especially when you are talking about bows. There are just too many variables involved. But, if your bow is tuned, I will say there is a 95%+ chance they will hit were your field tips do. I shoot both Slick Tricks and Razor Tricks interchangeably in my bow. They both shoot exactly where my field tips do. Anytime they haven't shot like my field tips, I have found my bow to be a little out of tune.


Agreed. Way too many variables involved and unless you know how to properly tune your bow. Sight in your broadheads. Especially before you shoot at an animal.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

yea that what i figured....i have had my bow about a year now and i dont think it has ever been tuned....how do i go about tuning my bow?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> yea that what i figured....i have had my bow about a year now and i dont think it has ever been tuned....how do i go about tuning my bow?


You go visit Dylan while his Daddy is at home.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> You go visit Dylan while his Daddy is at home.


yea i do need to do that lol, they might have a broadhead target to!!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> yea that what i figured....i have had my bow about a year now and i dont think it has ever been tuned....how do i go about tuning my bow?


This is an awesome list of archery related guides. At the very least bookmark it, download what you can and save it for future reference or to pass along to someone else. For the most part it is quicker to take your equipment to a good shop and get them to help you, might cost a few bucks but is much less of a hassel, but then again doing it yourself will teach you how to do it for future bows or after you replace strings, arrows or change your heads up.

Hope this helps,
http://www.archery-engineering.co.za/downloads.htm


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> yea i do need to do that lol, they might have a broadhead target to!!


You are right on both accounts. Just let me know when you want to come by.

In fact, if Dylan doesn't get his school work straightened out I might even have some empty blinds at the ranch you might have any interest in sitting in. We have a terrible hog problem.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well i think you already know the answer.....but in case you dont call me any time 832-334-XXXX:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you haven't already bought the Slick Tricks, you can come buy and shoot some of mine and see what you think before you buy.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> If you haven't already bought the Slick Tricks, you can come buy and shoot some of mine and see what you think before you buy.


i got some at cabelas about a month or so ago but i dont have a broadhead wrench. im going to have to stop by some time, i dont know when ill be in town next but ill call you for sure


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

mine shoot great, but then, I can't hold it on a nats butt, so I will say i shoot the same 1.5 group at 20 with slick ricks magnums as I do field points. 

if I shot any better, i'd shave my fletchings.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought a pack of the 100g...and they did not fly like my field points. For my first shot, I aimed at the dead middle of my 24"x24" target from 25 yards and lets put it this way...that arrow and broadhead were toast. Missed WAY high and left, hit some rocks on the ground, and all I found was the last 15" of the arrow...$9 broadhead and $6 arrow GONE! 

After I got it dialed in better, I grouped them at 3" from 25 yards. I screwed up and hit the trigger too soon a few shots later and lost another arrow and broadhead to the rocks...$30 in 30 minutes down the drain! That one was my fault, though....

Thinking of trying something different next time. I'm pretty inexperienced with broadheads, and went with the ST's after everyone here recommended them. Worked great for my first deer about three weeks ago! I just think I'll try a couple more just so I know whats out there and what flies best with my arrows and bow.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Missed WAY high and left, hit some rocks on the ground, and all I found was the last 15" of the arrow...


If they were that far off you might want to check the tuning of your bow.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HillCountryBasser said:


> I bought a pack of the 100g...and they did not fly like my field points. For my first shot, I aimed at the dead middle of my 24"x24" target from 25 yards and lets put it this way...that arrow and broadhead were toast. Missed WAY high and left, hit some rocks on the ground, and all I found was the last 15" of the arrow...$9 broadhead and $6 arrow GONE!
> 
> After I got it dialed in better, I grouped them at 3" from 25 yards. I screwed up and hit the trigger too soon a few shots later and lost another arrow and broadhead to the rocks...$30 in 30 minutes down the drain! That one was my fault, though....
> 
> Thinking of trying something different next time. I'm pretty inexperienced with broadheads, and went with the ST's after everyone here recommended them. Worked great for my first deer about three weeks ago! I just think I'll try a couple more just so I know whats out there and what flies best with my arrows and bow.


Don't waste your money buying different broadheads. Your bow is waaay out of tune. Until you tune your bow, you are just going to continue destroying broaheads. No fixed blade broadhead is going to fly right out of an untuned bow. That's one of the reasons mechanicals are so popular....it's easier to buy them then to spend the time tuning a bow. But, that's a whole other can of worms I won't get into.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I see what you guys are saying...and I definately need to get a tune up...but after I moved the pin on the site, they were very accurate. In fact, i was grouping them better than I group my field points! Could have been a little bit of tuning needed...and maybe a little user error!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HillCountryBasser said:


> ...........Could have been a little bit of tuning needed...and maybe a little user error!


Ahhh yes. Quite frequently, I find there is a problem with the Indian and not his equipment. LOL 

Good luck going forward. It looks like you've got the issue handled for now.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! Question, though...and this is a whole other post, I realize, but I have to ask. Which mechanicals would ya'll recommend? I'm curious to try some. I know they are supposed to fly just like a field point, but how about getting them out of a layered target? Do they pull out as easy as a fixed blade?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't use a mechanical. But, if I did it would be Rage 2 Blade.

Don't know about the target issue. If I'm right, I believe they come with a practice head.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

you cant shoot the rage heads into anything and expect to get them back out in one piece. Just use the practice head that comes with them. I have shot quite a few mechanincals (thats all I shoot) and I have settled on the Grim Reapers. I have killed everything I shot at and hit with them so far. I have missed a couple deer out at 50 yards that ducked the arrow, but if I hit and it was a marginal hit, I still killed the animal. Oh and the grim reapers witll pull right back out of whatever you shoot them in. I have also had a couple arrows that missed targets and such and hit rocks and all, and have yet to destroy one of the heads. I have replaced blades though. Its just my 2 cents on mechanicals.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh and marsh if you come out to change your oil again you can bring your bow. I have a couple of broadhead targets you can shoot out here. I also have quite a few hogs tearing up my pastures. when we get some moon again we can go out and shoot them.


----------

